# When is it necessary to wear upper body armor?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

When do you guys wear upper body armor on trail ride? I always wear knee pads, elbow pads, helmet. Is more suit necessary? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

If I'm taking a lift to the top


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

what about trail riding?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

If you plan to ride with Finch, I strongly suggest full body armor. 😁😁


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Only you will know if you need it. If you feel more comfortable wearing it, why not. It will give you more confidence at the expense of heat and feeling free. I see ppl wear full face helmets on tame trails but its all relative. You should wear it if you feel it'll help. Most ppl dont for trail riding but do whats right for you. Would suck to get hurt and not be able to ride for the season. Probably a good idea for full on downhill or anywhere the penalty for failure results in considerable harm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherman166 (Oct 11, 2015)

I wear my Fox Titan vest and knee/shin pads with my MET Parachute when I do downhill with a lift. For all other rides from XC to Enduro I wear my MET Parachute with knee and elbow pads. I'm probably a little warmer than most riders but the pads have saved my bacon multiple times in crashes so its worth it to me. The added comfort of the full face on every ride helps my confidence a lot too.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> When is it necessary to wear upper body armor?


Right before you hit something hard when traveling at a high speed.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Should I wear body armor if I ride bridges? 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> Should I wear body armor if I ride bridges?


If you plan on riding off the side of the bridge (I did that once), then, yes.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I wear a Bell Super 3R Mips helmet along with hard knee/shin pads and hard elbow/forearm pads. Had a bad fall last season and broke my thumb in 2 places as well as cutting up my face below my right eye. Very fortunate it wasn't worse. Obviously I am a little warmer with this stuff vs. without but I'll sacrifice a bit of comfort for safety. Can't afford stitches, broken bones, etc. as I need to work. I understand stuff can still happen but I'd rather increase the odds in my favor when possible. I ride technical single track with plenty of roots/rocks. Do what's best for you without concern of what others think.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

Picard said:


> When do you guys wear upper body armor on trail ride? I always wear knee pads, elbow pads, helmet. Is more suit necessary?
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


When you feel it is necessary to wear it.



Picard said:


> what about trail riding?


Define trail riding.

Only time I will wear my armor is when I am doing some nasty **** off a mountain. 
But our mountains are all rock. that crap hurts


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Dr Evil said:


> I wear a Bell Super 3R Mips helmet along with hard knee/shin pads and hard elbow/forearm pads. Had a bad fall last season and broke my thumb in 2 places as well as cutting up my face below my right eye. Very fortunate it wasn't worse. Obviously I am a little warmer with this stuff vs. without but I'll sacrifice a bit of comfort for safety. Can't afford stitches, broken bones, etc. as I need to work. I understand stuff can still happen but I'd rather increase the odds in my favor when possible. I ride technical single track with plenty of roots/rocks. Do what's best for you without concern of what others think.


Thanks for your valuable advice

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it's not necessary 

but if you ever find your self tumbling over the bars off into space
you might be thinking in those frozen milliseconds I hope that huge stick or rock out there I cannot see won't break my spine, 

yeah if you are wearing protection that event will go easier.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Which upper body armor do you recommend? I already have full face helmet, elbow pads and knee pads 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

well guys. which upper body armor do you recommend?


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Today would have been a good armour day, but what is to fear on a simple ride to work?
Armor is a usually a matter of weighing risk to need for protection, but then you never know.
I usually think it over, and then err to safety. If someone thinks I look at, so be it! 
Personally, I am all in with TLD 7855. Tons of pads, lots of movement, breathes some, (armor will add some heat), looks good and feels good. 









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

What about leatt 3df airfit lite body protector? Is it as good as 7855?

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'd recommend upper body armor if you're going to do any bike jousting.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Cornfield said:


> I'd recommend upper body armor if you're going to do any bike jousting.


I am too old jousting

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just like a helmet, armor is going to be personal preference. 

I have 661.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

I have some of the 661 evo compression gear. Fairly comfy and not too bulky, and fits small enough for me.


----------



## Rootsboy (Mar 25, 2013)

I brought a Demon Hyper X D3O Top V2 for using in the alps and when practicing in some dodgy areas where I live. 
I still have not come of when wearing it, but I feel very confident in it, it's comfortable and with the front zip easy to get on and off, I did take a gamble with buying it, as shipped to Spain from Canada I think, but it fitted much better then the TLD protection i tried. And it work well alongside my standard arm and leg protection I always wear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Rootsboy said:


> I brought a Demon Hyper X D3O Top V2 for using in the alps and when practicing in some dodgy areas where I live.
> I still have not come of when wearing it, but I feel very confident in it, it's comfortable and with the front zip easy to get on and off, I did take a gamble with buying it, as shipped to Spain from Canada I think, but it fitted much better then the TLD protection i tried. And it work well alongside my standard arm and leg protection I always wear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is demon armor hot in summer?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I saw knock off chinese armor sold on Amazon. are they good?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Picard said:


> I saw knock off chinese armor sold on Amazon. are they good?


Why do people ask these questions. You're buying stuff for your safety and you're considering cheap knock off crap? REALLY!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> I saw knock off chinese armor sold on Amazon. are they good?


You'll only find out when you need it.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> You'll only find out when you need it.


And we hope Picard can write a review after. 😴


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Picard said:


> I saw knock off chinese armor sold on Amazon. are they good?


Did they have helmets too?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

TwoTone said:


> Why do people ask these questions. You're buying stuff for your safety and you're considering cheap knock off crap? REALLY!


I was curious that's all. I am not risking my life on knock off stuff

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I just ordered Alpine bionic jacket. I will test it out when it arrives 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Picard said:


> I just ordered Alpine bionic jacket. I will test it out when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


Please have a buddy video it for us!


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

I always stop to put on my upper body armor, neck brace and helmet just before I crash.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> If I'm taking a lift to the top


This.

Never on a trail ride.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

MasterBaker said:


> I always stop to put on my upper body armor, neck brace and helmet just before I crash.


This is the way to go, l always seem to be about 2mins too late though


----------

